# 2013 Corvette C7 revealed!



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)

Corvette celebrates 60th with stunning makeover


DETROIT  The Chevrolet Corvette is 60 years old this week, and that's a miracle. Many miracles, in fact.

The iconic American sports car has survived a troubled birth, quality problems and development delays. it has overcome threats from recessions and regulations. And it has outlasted waffling by Chevy parent General Motors over whether such a car should exist at all.

It appears, through all that, to have become younger than ever.

..........


----------



## Sherry (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not diggin those rims.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)

Sherry said:


> I'm not diggin those rims.



The rim design or the color? They probably have chrome rims coming up. But overall, wow....that's a nice car for the price...woo...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Sherry (Jan 13, 2013)

I definitely prefer chrome, but the design isn't so hot...rims are usually the first thing that catches my eye on any vehicle. It's a bit of a fetish. My dream design for a man cave would include a border up near the ceiling of chrome rims.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)

Sherry said:


> I definitely prefer chrome, but the design isn't so hot...rims are usually the first thing that catches my eye on any vehicle. It's a bit of a fetish. My dream design for a man cave would include a border up near the ceiling of chrome rims.



I prefer a black Vette with the chrome, and yes it's too hot. I wanna lease this, I wonder what price range this will be at.


----------



## Politico (Jan 13, 2013)

I would rather them fix the cheap floppy bad fit and finish than reshape it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 13, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely prefer chrome, but the design isn't so hot...rims are usually the first thing that catches my eye on any vehicle. It's a bit of a fetish. My dream design for a man cave would include a border up near the ceiling of chrome rims.
> ...



Corvettes are my fave and I LOVE driving them. Talk about gearing down at good speeds on curvy mountain roads....a real thrill.


----------



## emptystep (Jan 13, 2013)

Minor detail but that is a 2014. Yeah, rims could have been better.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 13, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...




Now, I gonna have to ruin your day.

Get a load a' this:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_YfX5RFFb8]Maybach Exelero - The "8 million dollar car" !! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I really want to try this one out ....no curvy mountains anywhere near where I am. But still Summer runs would be fun...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



lol....it's very limited and a hype car.


----------



## 007 (Jan 13, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Absolutely. I've owned a 1977 and a 2002 Corvette. The '02 was a six speed, and by far the fastest car I've ever owned, even faster than my old built up hotrod muscle cars of yesteryear. 

But this new 'vette... idk... the jury is still out as far as I'm concerned. I'm not sure I like it. I think it's a little 'busy.' Too many sharp edges, and the rear end might as well have come right off the Camaro.


----------



## emptystep (Jan 13, 2013)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I agree about the sharp lines. They are all the rage these days. I have alway waxed my cars by hand. I love to run along the smooth sweep of a sexy curve. My '69 Mustang fastback sharp lines in places and they never felt right under my hand even though overall the car is one of the finest looking cars ever built.


----------



## 007 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is a 2013 ZR1 Corvette, still a great looking car...


----------



## JustTheFacts (Jan 13, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Corvette celebrates 60th with stunning makeover
> 
> 
> DETROIT  The Chevrolet Corvette is 60 years old this week, and that's a miracle. Many miracles, in fact.
> ...



Eh, I mean I guess it would be alright for the butler to have something to drive...........


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)

Some of you who aren't fully satisfied aren't so modern.... ....the newer generation likes this style, these are photos and you won't notice that much angular shapes when looking at it in person.


----------



## JustTheFacts (Jan 13, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Some of you who aren't fully satisfied aren't so modern.... ....the newer generation likes this style, these are photos and you won't notice that much angular shapes when looking at it in person.



I'll take my Corvette in 1967 vintage with a big block thank you very much


----------



## yidnar (Jan 13, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Corvette celebrates 60th with stunning makeover
> 
> 
> DETROIT  The Chevrolet Corvette is 60 years old this week, and that's a miracle. Many miracles, in fact.
> ...


BAAAAD ASS !!


----------



## Sherry (Jan 13, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Some of you who aren't fully satisfied aren't so modern.... ....the newer generation likes this style, these are photos and you won't notice that much angular shapes when looking at it in person.



True...I prefer models from the late 60's.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)

Why can't we just like both?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


>


*Me like!!!!!!*


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)

He he..me like too....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2013)

My first and only Corvette was a 1967 convertible exactly like this one.

1967 was the last year of the Stingray


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice Sunni! They are apparently repeating or bringing back the stingray in a modernized version if I read it correctly. This looks nice and it probably will be affordable. Can't find many sports cars with this price range....


----------



## JustTheFacts (Jan 13, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Nice Sunni! They are apparently repeating or bringing back the stingray in a modernized version if I read it correctly. This looks nice and it probably will be affordable. Can't find many sports cars with this price range....



There are rumors of a 2013 split window coupe.

If that happens, I WILL buy one , and never drive it. Talk about an investment.


----------



## CrackedSkull (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice looking car but they ride like a tank....no thanks.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 14, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...





I can't decide whether to get it in red or black.....


----------



## JustTheFacts (Jan 14, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



LOL @ you're poor, my maid has one of each.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 14, 2013)

If it rides great than I think it will be a great success. Waiting for first drives.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 14, 2013)

007 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



The rear looks like the result of a Camaro fucking a Volt at Chornobyl.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## chesswarsnow (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry bout that,


1. Looks like the offspring of a Camaro.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Yurt (Jan 15, 2013)

unreal...i actually agree with chesshomonow

when i saw the pic, i immediately thought of the camaro due to the tail lights, back end


----------



## theHawk (Feb 18, 2013)

Still not a fan of the headlights.  I don't like big glass bubble assembles up front.  The rear is definately an improvement, but I agree it looks a little too much like the camaro rear lights.


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 18, 2013)

Guys please join us over at the stingray forums if you are interested. Shameless plug I know 

Stingray Corvette Forum


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 18, 2013)

[It's nice, but I have never been able to forget my first love. The 1965 model.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 18, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> [It's nice, but I have never been able to forget my first love. The 1965 model.



I'm from the newer generation and can't relate to corvettes in the 60's but I think people think it's a nice new artistic design. It isn't a common change, it's drastic which makes it get more interest.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 18, 2013)

[/thread]


----------



## Underhill (Feb 18, 2013)

I think a lot of it's success will hinge on the interior.    The Corvette has been extremely competitive for the last decade but the terrible threads were always a let down on an otherwise great car.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 18, 2013)

And the 1st one to be wrecked


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 18, 2013)

lol, I heard about that.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 18, 2013)

Underhill said:


> I think a lot of it's success will hinge on the interior.    The Corvette has been extremely competitive for the last decade but the terrible threads were always a let down on an otherwise great car.



Interior looks just as good as the exterior........
2014 Chevy Corvette Stingray | Corvette C7 | Chevrolet


----------



## Desperado (Feb 18, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> lol, I heard about that.



 GM may have an opening for a test driver


----------



## UKRider (Feb 18, 2013)

It's a good looking car. I like what they've done to streamline and curve the corners.


----------

